# Re-Boil Broth I Forgot in Downstairs Fridge?



## Girl49 (Dec 7, 2011)

I made turkey stock w/leftover T-giving carcass, skimmed the fat, and then put in basement fridge and forgot about it. Is it safe/OK to use if I bring it to a boil and then freeze it?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2011)

how long has it been seating there?


----------



## Girl49 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's been down there a week or more Is it WAYY too late?


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2011)

Unless it was frozen in there...yep, too late.


----------



## Girl49 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Too Late*

I am not at all happy w/myself. This was my first turkey stock/broth ever.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2011)

This kind of thing has happened to almost everyone girl, so don't feel too bad. It could always be worse, as in you could have made the people you love very sick.   The good news is, it will likely never happen to you again!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

Over a week is pretty dicey.

So sorry, Girl.  Bummer.  We've all done it.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2011)

Boiling doesn't make it safe.... Sorry


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree.

Doesn't compare to the bluefish a friend gave me and how long it was in the trunk of my car before I found it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> Doesn't compare to the bluefish a friend gave me and how long it was in the trunk of my car before I found it.



OMG, Andy!  
Didn't someone else accidently leave some raw chicken in their trunk for a couple weeks?  It smelled like a dead body, and they couldn't get the smell out!

Or it might have been a dead body.  I don't remember....


----------

